# rabbit vibe



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Was looking and reading some stuff. We have a couple of vibes and toys. Was just wondering about the rabbit vibes that some of you ladies and gents are raving about. Theres several different models, whats the best? Or what is giving you the best results?


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

Lordhavok said:


> Was looking and reading some stuff. We have a couple of vibes and toys. Was just wondering about the rabbit vibes that some of you ladies and gents are raving about. Theres several different models, whats the best? Or what is giving you the best results?


I'm not a fan of the rabbit vibes, I prefer vibes from Lelo, not only do they pack a punch but they look good too, I've never understood why someone thought to put a thing on a vibrator that is in the shape of a rabbit of all things, Lol

I also have a mini wand which is intense to say the least and way more portable than the hitachi wand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks star, I'll check that out


----------



## TopazGal (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree with Star not a fan of the rabbit.....I have a mini wand toooo OMG


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

damn you gals are lucky...all the cool sex toys are for women and the ones for guys are just lame!!!!!


I guess thats why there is porn!


----------



## TopazGal (Sep 9, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> damn you gals are lucky...all the cool sex toys are for women and the ones for guys are just lame!!!!!
> 
> 
> I guess thats why there is porn!




there is nothing wrong with porn LOL.....it is enjoyable too....I watch it with my hubby or by myself.....so hey it is all good


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

The rabbit vibe seems like it would feel way better then it actually does. I was disappointed with it.


----------



## AnnaBanana143 (Sep 11, 2012)

I had the rabbit, I wasn't a big fan. It didn't seem to have the right contours or hit the right places. I'm still a tried and true fan of the egg


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Count me in as another who didn't like the rabbit. Too much going on, but not in a good way.

I am a big fan of the Lelo vibes. They're very good quality, and they're rechargeable.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife loves the Wet Wabbit that I bought for her. But she is not into the large part, just the clit spot. But that gives her an intense and fast orgasm.


----------



## Hosieryishot (Sep 12, 2012)

my wife has numerous lelo toys and she loves 'em.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks to all for the feedback


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Ano said:


> The rabbit vibe seems like it would feel way better then it actually does. I was disappointed with it.


Really? Personally a huge fan! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife got the rabbit upon a reccommendation from a her girlfriend (platonic). She loves it more than she will admit. I bought her the hitachi but, she doesn't like it (or so she says)


----------



## RevsDad (Jun 14, 2012)

Most women LOVE the Hitachi. It'[s the only massager that my wife will ever use. She swears by it and when her old one started to malfunction earlier this summer (after many years of pretty heavy use) she ordered a new one immediately and received it within 48 hours. She is a happy girl again


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

My wife are finally contemplating investing in a toy. She doesn't get off on clit stimulation, but penetration.

Anybody got a good recommendation for that. I thought about the Rabbit, which has rave reviews, but it seems to be mainly a clit stimulator. Is that correct?

Otherwise perhaps I should go with a plain old dildo? But that seem redundant, consider I have a living one of those. 

Anybody else in here get off mainly from penetration, and have a toy best fits those needs?


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

jaquen said:


> My wife are finally contemplating investing in a toy. She doesn't get off on clit stimulation, but penetration.
> 
> Anybody got a good recommendation for that. I thought about the Rabbit, which has rave reviews, but it seems to be mainly a clit stimulator. Is that correct?
> 
> ...


The rabbit is fairly large in the regular dildo part and it also moves around if you want it to - at three different speeds. 

The clit part is the highlight for my wife and she is not as into the penetration part of toys, but when she is really hot during foreplay and we 're using the rabbit, she'll get off on the bigger part and face the clit part away to hold out on cumming too fast. But if you're wife cums from the penetration part, it'll work for that, too.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

jaquen said:


> My wife are finally contemplating investing in a toy. She doesn't get off on clit stimulation, but penetration.
> 
> Anybody got a good recommendation for that. I thought about the Rabbit, which has rave reviews, but it seems to be mainly a clit stimulator. Is that correct?
> 
> ...


Go to the Lelo website with your wife, and pick out something. They have a variety of toys designed to do different things, and can be used in multiple ways. 

Then buy it on Amazon for less.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

anybody try the horse vib yet?

its 3 feet long and you can tamp dirt with it to pour a concret pad!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Just bought a wevibe vr12. Plan to test drive it tonight. We'll see. For the price of these things it better blow her top and light her smoke afterwords.


----------

